# Buckeye Saturday



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Anybody going to Buckeye saturday? I'm gonna head up there early in the morning and stay all day. Might be the last weekend of good ice with the warm up next week so I have get out as long as I can. Any tips on where to fish for gills and crappies in the afternoon when the eye bite dies down?


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

That Bluegills can be found East of that island, the big one with the house on it. Sorry I can't offer more help but I sure can tell you where NOT to fish for them At least I can save you some time and energy. I may be out there but I have been invited to hit Piedmont this weekend although it's been very slow so I may pass. If I do I'll shoot you a PM. I know Beatsworkin is wanting to go out Saturday and he needs to borrow a hole or an auger. I think he's tired of borrowing my Eskimo 8", that thing will wear you out in a hurry. And I just put new blades on it


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

I will be going Saturday morning, probably be in the parking lot by 9am by Fairfield beach. I will be in a green Eskimo shanty. Will start on the south side of the main lake across from the Marsh and go from there, since that was the place I was catching fish last week.


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

I will also be there, parking at Fairfield beach. i will be out in the same area as lv2fish stated, maybe a little closer to that island, we did'nt do too bad their last sunday. We will be in or around a blue clam 2000, anyone that wants to, we can team up to try and find a productive area.


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

A group of us will be heading out there late afternoon or early evening on Saturday. I don't know where we will go yet since it is our first time there, but we will be fishing somewhere. We will have an Eskimo Lodge shanty at least. Maybe a Shappell also. 

Anyone have 2 way radios that they are taking? Maybe we can at least rule out some unproductive water when we get there. 

Kevin


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I plan on getting there in the morning around 6:30. I have a gray shappell 2000 shanty. For the most part I will be off of fairfield beach , but might move deeper in the afternoon for gills.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Hoss - Great idea on the radio.....I have one I can bring. How about channel 14 ? Anyone else have one? I have no problem helping your guys out if I am having some success......I will also try to get my OGF flag up on the shanty this time.


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

I Got Some Walkie Talkie's This Past X-mas, Not Sure If They Pick Up Those Channels, But I Think They Might , I'll Bring'm And Try


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

I am pretty much free all day Saturday as it stands right now. I have a couple of 2 ways that I can bring. I am without an auger, if anyone does not mind sharing, let me know please. That 8" eskimo that Mushroomman has will kick yer butt! Jeff, let me know if you skip Piedmont.

Anyone fishing over around Liebs?


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

If they don't go up to 14, we could pick something lower. 6 or 7 should come in on all brands of walkie talkies I would think. I think pretty much all of them go up to channel 12. 

Just make sure if you have a privacy sub channel thing that it is set to 1, then it should work, although last weekend one of our motorolas you could hear but not talk. Not sure what that was about.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Let's go with channel 7 then, ok with everyone? I will give a yell on the radio when I get there to see if anyone is setup already. 

Beatsworkin - I don't mind sharing mine but I will be out in front of Fairfield beach.


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

I Will Also Be Glad To Share My Auger, Should Be Somewhere Close By


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Sounds good, 7 works for me. I doubt that we will be there until late afternoon or early evening, but I should be there at some point in time.

Seems like there might be a decent number of people out. 

How far is the drag from where you park at Buckeye to where we will find the saugeye. I normally fish for gills and crappie, but I would like to try to hook up with something a little bigger this trip, although I normally call Buckeye the dead sea because I doubt I could catch a cold there. It's my number 1 skunking ground. :S


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I usually do better there on the ice than I do on open water. 


Is anyone going to be there Sunday. Looks like that may have to be my day instead of Saturday.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Mike,

If we don't go over to Mt. Sterling on Sunday, I should be free in the afternoon.

lv2fish, I'm planning on Fairfield on Saturday for sure....I'll try to remember the radio.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Hoss - It's about 1/4 mile or so drag from Fairfield Beach parking to my area.

Beats - no problem, I will try to fly the OGF flag so look for it. It's bright yellow, you can't miss it. I do better thru the ice then I do on open water at buckeye for some reason.....

Hope we can all hook up, more heads better than one.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Sounds good....anyone using tip-ups? If so and if you would be inclined, I can see if I can get some creek chubs to use....might keep the dinks off the line and intice the bigger ones.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

If you can get chubs, bring them....I will have tip ups out and we can set a couple with some bigger bait and see what bites.....


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

I'll have 4 tip ups as well. Never used them before, so this will be a learning experience for me. Wife got them for me for christmas. I have them spooled up and ready to go. 

I'll just have to figure something out to see them once the sun starts to go down....


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

I Put Cat Bells On The Top Of My Flags, I Got Them From Petsmart, I Usually Can Hear Them Going Off, Unless I'm Not Really Paying Attention, Sounds Like Jingle Bells, Untill I Get Them All Set Up


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

i thougt about using those small stiks taped to your flag or the flag holder it could be seen toward dark,haven,t tried it but i bet they,ll work........


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be tere Saturday as well. I'll be in the Sharpell hut with my flag as well. I will most likely be there Sunday as well. I'll have my radio also. Channel it is.


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

I think I am gonna bring both boys out and join ya. I have never been to Buckeye, and don't have a radio, so I will look for the flags!!


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Anyone need directions? I put the minnow trap out last night, nothing in it this am, I'll check again on my way home.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i'd love to join ya, but i dont have any ice fishing gear at all


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Toss a piece of bread or bologna in the minnow trap if you haven't already. It'll usually bring those chubs running. Looks like Piedmont is where I'll be going but you can have my Eskimo Auger/arm strengthener I'd just as soon use a spud bar as that monster.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

You don't have to use ice fishing gear unless you're in a shanty. Lots of guys use regular rods for ice fishing. Heck let 'em laugh if they want at least you're out there fishing! Besides it'll be warm enough tomorrow to bucket fish all day.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

dont have an auger either


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

I will try to show up us well if the roads are clean.

If someone wants to carpool from Columbus i sure can do that but I have to be back at 1pm


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

greg ill probably end up going, but want to stay quite a bit longer than 1pm


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

ok Eric, I will try to find you there, I dont know personally anyone else coming. Also, I dont have a radio. My cell phone has # has not changed.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Jeff, I put some bait in the trap, hopefully there will be something in it by tomorrow morning. If you are going to Piedmont then the fish will be biting at Buckeye, right? I'll take that auger for the day if you are serious....are you taking your tip-ups?

Littleking, the only ice gear I own are 2 poles and some spoons and jigs....the only shanty I have is a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Sorry about the auger but I'm going solo untill later and I'll need my workout auger. You are welcome to the tipups, I finally got some instructions from Frabill on how to set them up. I think I got it but we'll see about that.
Send Dale a PM I know He's going to be out there and may be willing to punch some holes for you augerless guys with his Lean Mean Drillin' Machine.
If so you'll get to see a REAL auger work, poor me I'll be wore out after the second hole

Oh Yeah if I'm at Piedmont the fish should be on fire wherever I'm not fishing!!


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

beats - I will have my auger as well, glad to share with you. I also have extra tip ups, so I will pack them.

Littleking - I have 3 rods so your welcome to use one and I have a 2 man shanty so I have room if you need to warm up by the heater. Plus you can watch the fish on the aquaview.

Will be there around 9am, bringing my colman stove and a large pot of chili also, so find my shanty if you want a hot lunch everyone! Looking forward to a good day a fishing and meeting some of you guys.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Jeff I figured that was the case, between the auger and the hill you should come back a pound or 2 lighter!

lv2Fish- I'll track you down, appreciate the offer. If I can locate my small grill, I'll bring some duck/goose and some venison.


----------



## Erie Addict (Apr 12, 2004)

I will be at Buckeye from around 6:00 AM untill Late evening. I will be pulling my Clam voyager on a trailer with a green grizzly ATV with a 10 " yellow power auger on the front and a OGF flag on the back. Be happy to drill holes for who ever needs them. If you need a ride out to the ice, PM me the time and be at the state park ramp and i can give you a lift. Plenty of room for gear and people. I will be monitoring channel 7. Stop by and say hello


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

ill be there round 7is in silver f-150 w/ huntohio stickers... ill monitor channel 7

and hopefully someone will show me how its done


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Got new blades on the auger , poles and tip ups are rigged. I'll be out there between 6:30 and 7 at fairfield beach. Brown carharts and an OGF hat , probaly in a gray shappell shanty if its really cold. Hope to see some of you guys out there. Lets hope they are biting!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I should be out there by 9:00 - 9:30 I'll have 2- sharpell shantys, my flag on one of them. Radio on 7 also.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

I'll most likely have to wait until early afternoon, I'll track you all down, save a few for me!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

thanks for letting me tag along nitro!
nice to meet you luv2fish!


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

did you guys do any good? i did not want to drive in that snow


----------



## buckdawg (Feb 7, 2007)

beatsworkin said:


> Jeff, I put some bait in the trap, hopefully there will be something in it by tomorrow morning. If you are going to Piedmont then the fish will be biting at Buckeye, right? I'll take that auger for the day if you are serious....are you taking your tip-ups?
> 
> Littleking, the only ice gear I own are 2 poles and some spoons and jigs....the only shanty I have is a 5 gallon bucket.


OK. I have a question. How do your stones not freeze off if you don't have a shanty and/or heater? I would love try to ice fishing but 72 degrees feels sooooo good!

i used to work outdoors (surveyor) and even with all my clothes on standing behind the instrument i would always get chilled to the bone within a matter of hours. maybe i'm not cut out for this sort of thing


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishing was slow but there were a few nice ones caught. Several of the guys here showed up and stopped by. Sorry about not remembering all the names but nice to see everyone. Beatsworkin- nice crappie, lv2fish- great saugeye ( 24" long and I'll say easy 6 lbs. or more. Fishing_marshall,littleking,nitro, erie addict and whom ever else I missed. Good to see and talk to you guys. Not a bad day at all. Weather agreed, and there was lots of shanty's, and buckets out today. Here's a few pictures:


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Lucky dogs nice fish looks like you had a great day.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

hardcore right there..lolol..


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

crappielooker said:


> hardcore right there..lolol..



Just another day on the "Hard" water Ak.  We did have a great time though.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

What a blast, great meeting everyone today. sure is better ice fishing when you have some guys to talk to. Can't believe I actually got that pig thru the hole. What a stud, biggest saugeye I have caught let alone thru the ice.. Glad to finally put a face with some names...for those of you that missed it, the hot chili was a nice touch to a good day as well. All around, I will give this day an A+++++++


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Erie Addict,
Your top notch in my book!! 
Thanks for helping Newbuckeye and the boys with the ride!! that was very generous . Although I wasn't able to be there in person sounds like you guys all had a great time!! 

Lv2Fish,

awesome eye brother!! , get the ol' heart pounding pullin' that thru the hole I'd bet!



Here's some pics. Newbuckeye sent me from out there today!!, his first and second tip-up catches...Yeah baby!! (the little eye went back).


----------



## Gator (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice pig LV2Fish!!!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey gator how did you get out sat
________
LOVE LYRICS FORUM


----------



## Gator (Apr 5, 2004)

Tipped toed...very carefully


----------



## Erie Addict (Apr 12, 2004)

chris, you are verry welcome for the ride. i was realy impressed by the boys. out there all day and having a ball. good to see. ying and i stayed untill 8:00. caught a few more saugeye and crappie. good to see you all out there.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Wish I could have made it out Saturday but I had to settle with Sunday. Erie Addict one of these days we'll hook up  Hey Gator..... Long time no see man how are things going.


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Looks like you all had a good time, great pics!!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I ended up catching 3 dink saugeyes and losing a decent fish at the hole. Nice meeting you guys. Glad I bought a shanty last weekend.


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

We didn't get out until late and ended up fishing until almost 11 at night. Looks like the day bite was a little better than the night bite. Zero fish, but it still wasn't a bad night out.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Really was not too bad, wish I had got out there earlier. Siting on the bucket for a few hours usually is not too bad, waterfowl hunting is good prep for this stuff. Not to mention running 350 pounds plus! Dale, thanks for posting the pics and Liv2fish....I still can't believe you kept that little fish! I'll have to admit, seeing that pig on the ice outside your shanty helped keep me warm as well.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

beatsworkin said:


> waterfowl hunting is good prep for this stuff. .


Amen to that !! 

Just ask newbuckeye, I got him and the boys into it this yr., He called me the other day to say thanks. Because if he hadn't gotten the Good Waterfowling gear, he would had frozen his butt off!!


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Beats - if you would have arrived a little sooner you could have jumped on that hot chili I had, it helped with the cold as well.....maybe next time...



beatsworkin said:


> Dale, thanks for posting the pics and Liv2fish....I still can't believe you kept that little fish! I'll have to admit, seeing that pig on the ice outside your shanty helped keep me warm as well.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, as I was eating a cold samich for lunch I was thinking about that chili......I had some venison smoked sausage that I had inteneded to bring out but left it in the truck. When I had got to the parking lot another guy had parked his 2 wheel drive suv over one of the cement parking blocks and I shoved him out, by the time I was done with that I had worked up a good sweat and tweaked my back.


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

Erie Addict....Thanks SO much for the ride out AND back! We had never been to Buckeye Lake, and that helped us adoid a mile walk! The boys had more fun than they will own up to. Jesse got to play with the crappie we caught, so he had the most fun. They made snow forts (4 inches high), scraped the snow off to make a skateing rink, and had a blast. The temps were pretty tolarable also. And Yes, my delta waterfowl clothing items kept me warm out side while the boys used the shanty. Sure wish you could have joined us, Jason. The boys went thru 3 pairs of gloves apiece, but the snow suits kept the cold out. We probly whould have stayed longer, but I forgot to put the hot cocoa in the thermus  but I think the boys will be up for another trip soon!


----------

